# WARNING! that time of YEAR



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

It's spring and as your neighbors strive for the perfect yard - farmers kill grass for no till - sport fields want to be perfect - there will be a lot of chemicals no dog should ingest! Know where you are and the V and be very careful when the pup is off leash - for PIKE it's off to woods for his off leash runs - this has been a public service post from PIKE!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I'v got similar problems REM. This time of year in my neck of the woods is "Pindone" time. It's a poisonous bait laid out in forests and reserves to kill foxes. The bastards tend to put the baits out, then four or five days later put the notices up to warn domestic animal owners. I was lucky this year, as I hadn't been in the area the week prior to the notices going up. If I had, I am sure one of them would be across the rainbow bridge by now.


----------

